# Plex et Time Capsule



## nokiwi (8 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Ma configuration: un iMac 27 pouces sous Mountain Lion, une Apple TV 2 jailbreakée et une Time Capsule 2 To.

J'ai quelques vidéos sur ma Time Capsule.

Peut-on utiliser Plex pour lire des vidéos (qui sont sur la Time  Capsule) sur la TV via l'Apple TV , sans avoir à allumer le Mac? 

Merci d'avance,

Eric


----------



## ed71 (19 Novembre 2012)

je dirais que non, plex doit avoir un server d'installé et la time capsule ne le permet pas


----------

